# Homes to Rent in Patzcuaro



## vanisland (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks to all the contributors to an earlier thread. My partner and I hope to arrive in Patzcuaro in January. We are currently exploring rental options and are looking for any hints from local expats that may help us in finding a nice place for 3 months. 

We hope for at least a 2 bedroom home that is secure. It would need to be furnished, c/w internet and hopefully some form of heat as we understand that January can be chilly. 

Thanks in advance, for any suggestions.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

vanisland, please keep us all updated on your search and how it comes out, how many rooms, baths, costs, internet, TV service, etc. It will help other members in many smaller cities in the highlands, not just Patzcuaro.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I often look at/bookmark various internet sites with Mexican houses for rent or sale, because of the photos which provide inspiration/ideas on lovely architectural details as we gradually add on to our little house in Tepoztlan. 

Here is a furnished 2 BR house with fireplace near Patzcuaro - it is apparently a bit outside of town, right on the lake. Longer term rentals are available. According to the website 1 month rental would be US$910, longer term rentals might be less. The website is in Spanish, but the owner speaks English and the reviews are in English (22 reviews, all 5 Star). Under "services" it doesn't list internet, but several of the reviews commented on high speed internet/wi-fi. It also has a washer/dryer and dishwasher.

I hope it's OK to include this link, since I'm responding to the OP's request and I have no connection to this website or house.

Casa Rural en alquiler temporario en Patzcuaro, México Central | Alquiler de casa rural dueño directo ni 382411

ADDENDUM:
Now I found the same listing in English, but when I try to paste the link, it doesn't actually take you to the right listing. If you go to the homeaway website in English, you should be able to find it, though. It's titled "LAKE ZIRAHUEN 'EL ALTO LUCERO' (THE HIGH BRIGHT STAR)".


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

ojosazules11 said:


> Under "services" it doesn't list internet, but several of the reviews commented on high speed internet/wi-fi.


It does indicate it has internet - I was looking in the wrong spot.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for that posting. A nice place, but for $910, just one bathroom and just two bedrooms, seems a bit high. Now I wonder if this is exactly why everyone always advises to take a hotel room first and look around on the ground yourself, or tow of an agent. To me, and I certainly don't know, this apartment looks priced as "an internet special," i.e. overpriced.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Thanks for that posting. A nice place, but for $910, just one bathroom and just two bedrooms, seems a bit high. Now I wonder if this is exactly why everyone always advises to take a hotel room first and look around on the ground yourself, or tow of an agent. To me, and I certainly don't know, this apartment looks priced as "an internet special," i.e. overpriced.


True - I'm sure compared to many places in Mexico - including Patzcuaro - it's pricey. 

But it's so beautiful, right on the lake ... . 

The listing does indicate lower prices can be negotiated for longer term rentals. It's furnished, internet, TV with cable/satellite, washer/dryer, etc. which cheaper rentals might not have.

Also, being from Toronto (which has really high housing costs) with a house in Tepoztlan, $910 a month doesn't seem that expensive. Tepoz has some crazy high prices for the nicer places. A friend of ours works at a local hotel/spa, and he sees families spending MXN$10,000 - $15,000 for a weekend! 

This is just a listing I had bookmarked as I like the decor, so thought I'd share it in case vanisland is interested.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The house is on lake Zirahuen not lake Patzcuaro. Between Patzcuaro and Uruapan.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

ojosazules11 said:


> True - I'm sure compared to many places in Mexico - including Patzcuaro - it's pricey.
> 
> But it's so beautiful, right on the lake ... .
> 
> ...


I understand, and I'm sure vanisland found it as useful as I did. I'm so interested as I'm considering whether to stay based in Mexico City or go to one of the marvelous places outside, such as Guanajuato or Tepotzlan, Patzcuaro or somewhere else. Since you're onsite, if you have time sometime, what do you see in Tepotzlan re prices listed on internet, or English language newspapers, sites, versus what Mexicans or agile expats can get from on the ground searching? I think it would help vanisland as well, and others looking. Thanks.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

citlali said:


> The house is on lake Zirahuen not lake Patzcuaro. Between Patzcuaro and Uruapan.


Oops! I realized it was a rural setting and not right in Patzcuaro, but I hadn't seen it was on a different lake. Since the heading indicates "en Patzcuaro" I just went by that. 

Based on the map, it looks like it's about 30 km from Patzcuaro.


----------



## vanisland (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks to all who have responded. Although our preference is to stay close to Centro in Patzcuaro, I will have a closer look at this link. 

Indeed there is value to staying in a hotel for the first week of home searching. Being 'on the ground' does help considerably. We will continue to do our search from Canada, keeping in mind that we may be searching Dr. Cos de calle for a temporary residence in January! 

Thanks to the contributors. This site is very useful and I hope to be able to return some useful information in the future. Cheers


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

vanisland said:


> We hope for at least a 2 bedroom home that is secure. It would need to be furnished, c/w internet and hopefully some form of heat as we understand that January can be chilly.


Some form of heat? Do you mean central-heating (not likely) or fireplaces or space heaters?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Isla Verde said:



Some form of heat? Do you mean central-heating (not likely) or fireplace or space heaters?

Click to expand...

_Or, perhaps, no heat at all which is not uncommon in Pátzcuaro and other highland cities where residents, hoteliers and, often restaurateurs don´t seem to understand that it is damn cold in the winter there at times in the highlands. We have friends inPuebla City at about 8,000 feet who live in a very nice home and are not poor by any calculation with not a single heater in the house. They dress warmly but we freeze our butts off when we stay there in the winter.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Or, perhaps, no heat at all which is not uncommon in Pátzcuaro and other highland cities where residents, hoteliers and, often restaurateurs don´t seem to understand that it is damn cold in the winter there at times in the highlands. We have friends inPuebla City at about 8,000 feet who live in a very nice home and are not poor by any calculation with not a single heater in the house. They dress warmly but we freeze our butts off when we stay there in the winter.


Ditto. I have friends who spent a few years in Querétaro. They froze in the winters, and they are from Idaho and used to cold weather. But the apartment they had in Qro was unheated and, in the winter, the only time they were comfortable was in bed.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Ditto. I have friends who spent a few years in Querétaro. They froze in the winters, and they are from Idaho and used to cold weather. But the apartment they had in Qro was unheated and, in the winter, the only time they were comfortable was in bed.


They could have invested in a couple of space heaters to take the chill off during the coldest months.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes I knw the feeling , smae in Chiapas no heat in the houses . MOst houses in town do not hav fireplace so no way to heat the houses exceptfor opening the doos and getting some warmth from the sun in the patio. In my house I am lucky when it is 18 with heaters.. First thing I did was to install 4 gas heaters. .Every house is different but my house is icy and it is unconfortable most time of the year unless I have a fire in the fireplace or the gas heaters are turned on.
They sell portable gas heaters and those can be rolled in the bathroom ...
We shower at night when the house is warmer ..it gets cold at 7000 feet.

I love the icy bedrooms and we sleep with all the windows open .


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Pátzcuaro cold is highly exaggerated*

Our house (which is not for rent) has no central heating but we have three portable propane heaters, which we can move to where they might be needed. One is always in the bathroom, and I use it all during the year to take the chill off the bathroom.

Another pretty much stays in the office/guest bedroom, where it's used mostly on chilly winter mornings.

Another is is in the dining/living room, where it feebly struggles to take the chill off the winter morning air. Surprisingly, it does make a difference.

At about 10 a.m. approximately, we open our many windows and let the warmer outside air warm the house as well as freshen the interior atmosphere.

Some friends of ours who moved here have heated floors in at least part of their house. The reports are that to a large degree, they are not that effective plus a PITA to maintain.

We came from the steamy, humid summer and cold, damp environs of Little Rock, AR, and we think that the Pátzcuaro climate is refreshing and invigorating in comparison.

We have these special things called "clothes", which through practice have learned to wear in layers, thus giving us thermal barriers against the cold. 

Our first dwelling in the area was a thin-walled, unheated (except for an ineffectual fireplace) 2 bdr cabin in the piney heights high above Pátzcuaro. The site was beautiful, but freezing cold in the winter. Fortunately, our lease was for only 6 months, so when it ended, we moved to the valley. There we had a 4 month housesitting gig in a spacious house. But that is another story.

Around the end of the housesitting gig, we found our present simple but beautiful house where we have been now for the past eight years.


----------

